# Advice Needed on Long Gun Purchase



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been looking around lately to add another long gun to my collection. At the moment I only own my XD9 service, and a 12ga Winchester 1300 defender. My original plan was to turn the 1300 into a tactical. Because this gun was given to me, and has sentimental value to the person that gave it to me, I would like to keep it the way it is. 

Originally I was going to purchase a Mossberg 20ga collapsible pistol grip as a tactical/HD/fun at the range shotgun that my wife could enjoy shooting as well. But then after shooting my buddies AR15 I thought that might be the way to go. Then I saw the CX4Storm and thought that would be the perfect addition to my collection. Now I'm just confused and looking for some advice and opinions on what should be my next purchase.

Comparing these guns is apple and oranges, but I'm looking for a long gun that will be fun at the range, and be something that can be affective in the home. What do you guys think? Sorry for this post being so long.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

M1 .30 Carbine Very fun to shoot. Handy and very effective for home defense. I prefer something bigger than a .223 bullet for stopping someone from hurting my family.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

There are just too many choices. I also recommend you look at Remington 870's, Marlins, Kalashnikovs, SKS's, etc.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

AR15 is lots of fun at the range.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

An AR-15 will probably fill your requirements best. With a 20- or 24-inch barrelled upper receiver you can nail gophers at long range; swap the upper with a 16-inch barrelled receiver and you have a home defense carbine that you can manuever easily inside a building. Recoil is negligible, so you won't want to put it away after 5 rounds. Ammunition is relatively inexpensive and available just about anywhere. You can customize it to fit your needs easily and in just about any way you want.

I really like shooting my CX-4, but my AR-15s have a much greater effective range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Rfawcs. You sure could have a blast with the AR-15.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

+2 with rwafcs. AR15 is just lots of fun to shoot - there's lots of after market stuff to get for it, and it's OK for HD. I looked at the CX4 and ultimately decided against a long gun in pistol caliber as a first rifle.


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

wait till aug and get the Rx4 storm. thes berettas long range rifle in the storm series. it accepts AR mags, and i think it looks good. i love my Cx4 storm, im sure the Rx4 will be just as good.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Man the Rx4 is a nice looking gun. I think either that or a AR15 is what I will go for.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

More advice needed. I got 2 questions, one about ARs and the other about my Shotgun. I have decided on an AR15. Problem is I had no idea there were so many variations. They all kind of look the same to me, and I can't usualy tell the differences between some of the guns. I would like to buy a 5.56mm Bushmaster complete rifle to start with since this will be my first venture into ARs. The gun stores here have a pretty limitted selection, so does anyone have a suggestion on what model I should get out of the popular rifles they have at stores? I would like to keep the price $1000and under. 

Also, I have decided to change up my shotgun after all. Turns out it's a Winchester 1200, not a 1300. I'm looking for a 18.5" barrel. I heard that a 1300 barrel will fit a 1200. Is this true? If so, were can I get one?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't know if you considered a Rock River Arms AR, but if you have, check out http://ar15sales.com/index4.htm. Pete just gave me an awesome price quote on a RRA Elite CAR A4. I'm going to order it in a couple weeks.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I looked at RRA, Busmaster, and STAG but the Bushmaster seemed to be the only brand I can find here in my local shops. I've looked into ordering them, but I'm not sure how the shipping to an FFL works, and I havn't been able to find a RRA or a STAG for under $1000. My wife has put her foot down at a $1000. I'm suprised she went for it at all to be honest!:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

justin81 said:


> ... and I havn't been able to find a RRA or a STAG for under $1000.


Today I was quoted $899 SHIPPED for the rifle mentioned earlier. Add another $25 or so for FFL transfer, and you're still under $1k!

The damn optics I want for it are almost as much as the gun!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

justin81 said:


> More advice needed. I got 2 questions, one about ARs and the other about my Shotgun. I have decided on an AR15. Problem is I had no idea there were so many variations. They all kind of look the same to me, and I can't usualy tell the differences between some of the guns. I would like to buy a 5.56mm Bushmaster complete rifle to start with since this will be my first venture into ARs. The gun stores here have a pretty limited selection, so does anyone have a suggestion on what model I should get out of the popular rifles they have at stores? I would like to keep the price $1000and under.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Thanks


For your first AR-15, I suggest a 5.56mm caliber carbine, 1-in-9 twist 16-inch barrel, a fixed buttstock, a removable carry handle, and chrome bore and chamber. The collapsable stock looks very cool, and it's a little better in a confined space, but you'll get a better cheek weld with a fixed stock, and it'll be more comfortable to shoot. The removable carry handle will allow you to easily put an optic/scope on it in the future, if you wish. Don't worry about the fixed front sight if you do; it'll blur out or actually be useful. The 1-in-9 twist barrel is a compromise for 55-gr and 62-gr bullets. Unless you're planning on doing long range shooting, more than 300 yards, the 16-inch barrel will do just fine.

As for which brand to buy, now you're going to start a flame war. If it were me, I would work with your local dealer and see if he can provide what you want at a reasonable price. (I've found that once you become known to a dealer, they'll cut better prices on future purchases.) There's nothing wrong with Bushmaster; they make a good product at a fair price. The same can be said for other brands as well. Personally, I have 3 AR-15s, all built by Fulton Armory, but that's me.

Later on, if you wish, you can purchase a rifle-length upper receiver and swap them around as you want. It's like two long guns in one.

Can't help with the shotgun; I don't know anything about Remingtons.

Good luck with your purchase; I know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> Later on, if you wish, you can purchase a rifle-length upper receiver and swap them around as you want. It's like two long guns in one.


Brilliant! I never thought of that. :smt023

Not going to get any flame wars from me on brand. I feel that guns are like clothes; one size does not fit all and they are a very subjective purchase. You gotta go with what is comfortable.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

My vote goes to AR15 and AK47. Ammo for both is easy to buy and affordable to shoot alot and there are tons of ways to mod them to whatever you like. The Beretta CX4 Storm is another really nice and easy to shoot rifle (mine is in 9mm) with all the toys.

One big plus for an AR15 is that you can swap out uppers easily to own a variety of styles. If you go the AR15 route, keep in mind that if you buy an AR15 pistol, you can legally convert it to a rifle and back to a pistol (but you can not convert the rifle to a pistol legally). I prefer the AR's made by Superior Arms Co. (which are made about 30miles from my home here in Iowa). I own 5 Superior Arms AR's (two in pistols forum) and yes I build my own.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm going to go shopping today. I called in sick to work *cough cough!

I found a store about 30 mins from my house that deals Bushmaster, Stag, RRM, and Olympic. I briefly talked to the guy on the phone and he has assured me that he can get me a great gun in any of the mention brands for under a grand. Wish me luck.:smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck! Don't forget; we want photos!


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I'm back and I brought home a new toy!

After speaking with the guy at the store for a while I ended up picking up a ArmaLite 16" flat top M-15A4 with a stage 2 trigger and I have to say I'm really happy with my purchase. It's exactly what I was looking for in every way. Because it was a flat top, and because my wife said the rail looked lonely, (gotta love that:mrgreen: ) I also picked up a cheap Bushnell 1x28 red dot sight just for now to have something to look through. I'm not sure what I am going to go with on sights just yet.

All together I was right under the $1000 my wife was allowing me to spend. She was very impressed with the rifle and can't wait to shoot it. Even my mother-in-law wants to come out to the range next weekend to give it a shot! Thanks for everyones advice on helping me with this purchase, and expect more pics. I only had time to snap one and one of the growing collection.:smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done! I know you'll enjoy your new addition at the range. But, now that you've been bitten by the AR bug, prepare for a bad case of the "I wants".


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice set-up you got there. Now you've got a carbine, shotgun, and pistol. The only thing left is a rifle chambered in a cartridge that begins with at least a "3".


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

rfawcs said:


> prepare for a bad case of the "I wants".


I already have a list of "I wants!" I already have my eyes on a free float picatinny handguard!

I have a few questions though.
What is the deal with dry firing ARs. Good, bad, not so bad if only a few times?
What is the best way for braking in the barrel. I've heard a lot of different things about this, and can't really find a proven, or common way to do it, or if it even needs to be done.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

justin81 said:


> I already have a list of "I wants!" I already have my eyes on a free float picatinny handguard!
> 
> I have a few questions though.
> What is the deal with dry firing ARs. Good, bad, not so bad if only a few times?
> ...


I'm not afaid to dry fire mine, but I try not to do it. I've never heard of it being particularly bad. Post your question at AR15.com or do a search for that on their website.

Asking the best way to break in a new barrel is the second fastest way to start a flame war. All I can say is this: When my friend asked the nice people at Springfield Armory that question about his brand new "Loaded" M1A, their answer was "Take it to the range, shoot it until your arm is sore, take it home, clean it, put it away for the next time." If you search the net, you'll find equal measures of "Here's the best way..." and "It doesn't matter".
Personally, I've never worried about it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Clean and lube it good before you go to the range and don't worry about it. Get everybody together with plenty of ammo and enjoy the day. Take pictures and post them of the day for we can enjoy it too. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

justin81 said:


> I already have a list of "I wants!" I already have my eyes on a free float picatinny handguard!
> 
> I have a few questions though.
> What is the deal with dry firing ARs. Good, bad, not so bad if only a few times?
> ...


Dry fire away. It won't hurt it.

Just shoot it and clean it after each session.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I tend to keep asking the "flame war" questions.:smt082 I apologize.

Thanks for the advice. I had my buddy from the marines come by last night and show me how to do a complete break down of the gun, and how to clean it. He told me the same thing about break in. Shoot it and clean it. This thing comes apart just as easy as my XD does. What a great gun. I can't get to the range this weekend, but next weekend we are going to make a day of it, and I will post lots of pics.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just saw your thread and that's a great looking AR you got there. You done good. I was going to recommend a flat top. I see you don't have any BUIS, so you'll need to address that as the budget allows. Plus you'll also want to look at holographic sights (Eotec, etc.) at some point.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Get everybody together with plenty of ammo and enjoy the day. Take pictures and post them of the day for we can enjoy it too. Good luck.
> 
> Best Baldy..


Well yesterday my wife, brother, my buddy, and myself all loaded up with every firearm we owned, and a 1000 rounds of various caliber ammo and headed to the shooting range and had a great time. My buddy brought his 20" Bushmaster AR with a new Midwest handguard, Magpul buttstock and grip, and his Hi-Point 9mm. I brought my XD9, Win1200 12gauge, and my new AR. Man I love my AR!! That thing is great. My wife shot 30 rounds and decided she liked shooting the XD a lot more. I think maybe next time she will warm up to it a little more. We left with 0 ammo and smiles on our faces. We had only 2 injuries, my brother stepped on a nail moving pallets around, and then bruised his arm up pretty good shooting over 50 rounds through that old Winchester 12 gauge.:smt082

Here's a couple of pics.

AR's. Mine is the one on the right.









Here is both of us before we started shooting. I'm the guy on the left.









One of us shooting. I need to bring my left hand back a little next time.









One of my brother killing pallets with the 12 gauge.









One of the wife after giving up on the AR.









And at the end of the day we had nothing but empty magazines.









:smt023


----------

